# Flowiger Trailspaß am 30.6



## zena (29. Juni 2007)

Hallo Biker,

eine spontane Tour ist angesagt.

Wer hat Lust mitzufahren?

*Start: 9:30 Uhr in Bensheim/Festplatz*

*Fakts: ca. 43km, 1200 HM, ca. 5,5h Fahrzeit, 
Tempo: gemütlich
Fahrtechnik: Singletrail-Skala S0-S2*
Kurzbeschreibung: Kehrberg, Schönberger Schloss, Kirchberg, Auerbacher Fürstenlager, Felsenmeer, Felsberg, Melibolus.

Ich verspreche ein Trailspaß der Extraklasse mit unzähligen flowigen Trails und zwei bestgelaunten DIMB-Guides die für euer seelisches und leibliches Wohl sorgen werden.

Für nähere Infos steht euch der Chris und meineeine zur Verfügung:

Veranstalter: DIMB e.V.
Guide: Christian Rausch
Tel: 0179-6643868
      06251-8667223
E-mail: [email protected]

es freut sich auf euer zahlreiches Kommen

Zena & Chris


----------



## Micro767 (29. Juni 2007)

Lust schon !

Ob ich kann seht Ihr leider erst morgen um 09:30 

Der Festplatz ? Wo ist der genau ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (29. Juni 2007)

Du im Odenwald?


----------



## Micro767 (29. Juni 2007)

Nabend ! 

Ich versuch pünktlich um 09:30 an diesem Festplatz zu sein !


----------



## zena (29. Juni 2007)

das wär klasse 
Der Festplatz ist Nähe Obi, nach der Kreuzung Richtung Parkplatz Badesee/Festplatz.
Für genauere Infos ruf mal bitte beim Chris an: 0179-6643868

@lev: jepp, ich fahr bei nem Kollegen als Co-Guide/Besenwagen mit 

Zena


----------



## Levty (29. Juni 2007)

Besenwagen... auch was neues.

Jedenfalls viel Spaß!


----------



## zena (29. Juni 2007)

ja so ist es als künftiger Guide muss du sehr flexibel sein.
Ich hoffe nur dass noch Paar Biker antreten sonst wirds ne familiäre Runde 

Zena


----------



## Micro767 (29. Juni 2007)

Hi Zena,

ich nehm die Handy Nr. morgen früh mit aber Obi und Badesee kann ich


----------



## zena (29. Juni 2007)

Cool denn bis morgen der Chris hat bestimmt was schönes vorbereitet bring mal schönes Wetter mit


----------



## carboni (30. Juni 2007)

Der Festplatz ? Wo ist der genau ?
http://www.google.de/maps?hl=de&q=o...8007,8.615427&spn=0.028157,0.080338&z=14&om=1

Der (A) ????

Gruß
Achim

Ich bring wahrscheinlich noch Verstärkung mit. (Stand gestern abend)


----------



## LarsLipp (30. Juni 2007)

Hi,

ich kann leider nicht, wir haben heute eine Nachurlaubsgrillfeier und ich muss da noch das eine oder andere vorbereiten. Aber vieleicht klappts ja dann demnächst. Würde schon gerne mal die eine oder andere neue Strecke hier kennenlernen! Na mal sehen, vieleicht klappts ja in der nächsten Woche mit der Feierabendrunde... (DIENSTAG)...


Viel Spass noch

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (30. Juni 2007)

@larslipp: macht nix, es gibt noch andere Gelegenheiten viel Spaß beim ?Nachurlaubsgrillen? wat is das denn? mal wieder so ne Verpflichtung?

@carboni:  der Chris wird sich ja freun  heut darf er mal schwitzen. falls du den Festpatz net findest ruf unter seiner Handy-Nr. an er lotst dich dahin. Ich ken mich in Bensheim auch Null aus 

An Alle: HELM NET VERGESSEN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Levty (30. Juni 2007)

zena schrieb:


> An Alle: HELM NET VERGESSEN!!!!!!!!!!!!


Was? Hä? Was nicht vergessen?
Dieses runde Ding?


----------



## easymtbiker (30. Juni 2007)

die tour hört sich toll an! wann und wo geht`s nochmal los?


----------



## Veloziraptor (30. Juni 2007)

Martin, wenn wir fix sind, schaffen wir es noch 

Um 11 Uhr treffe ich mich mit jemandem am Bismarkplatz. Konnte denjenigen zur Langstrecke am Samstag überreden. Komm doch auch mit, dann meldet er sich endgültig wieder auf Mittelstrecke um


----------



## Levty (30. Juni 2007)

11h Bissi? Vll bin ich zur selben Zeit auch da, aber nicht um Fahrrad zu fahren ;D

Viel Spass an alle. Werde heute meine erste Trainingseinheit auf dem Hardtail einlegen


----------



## Micro767 (30. Juni 2007)

Nabend ! 

Schön war´s heute ! Dickes Lob an Zena und Chris !

Klasse Tour, schöne Trails, nette Leute und ! wir blieben sogar Trocken obwohl es ja erst nicht danach aussah.

Nur 2 Pannen bei 9 Leuten, mein Reifenplatzer, der mich wohl auch den Reifen gekostet hat (die Flanke hat ein kleinen Riß) und Zena´s gebrochene Speiche.

Fotos folgen asap !

Danke für den tollen Tag !

Greetz vom neunen Mr.Chaussee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (30. Juni 2007)

ja ich fands auch cool heut und die "lambertmer-sproch" doddaal klasse 
ach ja die trails waren suuuper flowig und hab noch nie so ne kurzweilige tour gehabt. trotz 43km und 1170HM die ganze zeit nur geschlabblt. also war es voll aerobe belastung 
special-thanks an chris für die geile streckenwahl und für das bombige tape am hinterrad (isch hasse messerspeichen oder hat sich die gravitation der erde geänder und die körpermasse wiegt doppelt so viel? )

schöne grüße auch an carboni und die kleine kim  baby du hast ein supi geiles bike und eine klasse einstellung zum riden 

ciao zena


----------



## Micro767 (30. Juni 2007)

Ich war fleisig ! 

a) Die Bilder sind online incl. Höhenprofil von meinem alten HAC, also gleich mal Links auf den Fotolink gedrückt !
b) defekten Hinterreifen getauscht
c) Bremsbeläge hinten gleich mit gewechselt


----------



## carboni (30. Juni 2007)

Hi zusammen,

hat richtisch Spass gemacht.

Bildchen: http://picasaweb.google.de/die.schauermanns.de/ChrisTour?authkey=kcImjS3DelM

@chris - dess war doch wass!!! ;-)))))

Eine Tour mit Allem drum, dran, ab, raus, ... Alle heilgeblieben und gut nach Hause gekommen. Respekt, weiter so.




Gruß
Achim

@zena und chris: Viel Erfolg bei der Prüfung und schee locker bleibbe.


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Juli 2007)

Hi,

das klingt ja gut und läst auf weiter Touren hoffen. Mir macht zwar die Hausstrecke Ohly Turm Meli immer wieder Spass, aber da geht doch noch mehr im Odenwald.

Na so ein Nachurlaubsgrillen ist eine "verpfilchtung", bei der man seine Freunde, mit denen man im Urlaub war sieht und das Geld der Urlaubskasse in Grillgut und Flüssigkeiten tauscht und diese dann vernichtet.

War aber lustig, nach meiner Hausrunde mit nem Kumpel musste ich schon um 15:00 Uhr den Grill anwerfen, waqr waren irgendwie sehr hungrig.  Na und um 19:00 Uhr gings mit dem grillen dann richtig los...

Aber vieleicht gibt es mal ein "nachMtbOdenwaldTrailmitMTB_News_ForumsmitgliedernGrillen".

Ich gehe heute mit 2 der Urlauber wieder auf die Hausstrecke...

Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (1. Juli 2007)

Ich hab Achims Bilder gleich mal hier mit ins Forum bei mir übernommen !


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. Juli 2007)

So, nachdem ich nun auch endl. mir ein Profil angelegt habe möchte ich mich auf diesem Weg bei euch für die nette Tour bedanken. Insbesondere bei Zena für die super Unterstützung.

Hat Spass gemacht euch zu guiden. Gerne wieder!

@mr.chaussee:  Sensationelle Bilder!! Danke hierfür....

Falls jemand nochmal die Tour am Stück bzw. in Abschnitten fahren möchte, kann er sich gerne mit mir in Verbindung setzen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## zena (2. Juli 2007)

Hi Chris,
danke für die Blumen ...aber erklär uns mal bitte was ein Allmountain orientierter Freeride ist  ist das sowas wie wenn Frauen sagen "nein ich bin net fett ich bin vollschlank" 
...jetzt mal ernsthaft in die Runde gefragt: was ist der Unterschied zwischen Allmountain und Enduro fahren, bzgl. der Fahrweise/Trails nicht der Bikeausstattung? Das verwirrt ganz schön...oder? Früher hieß es Racer, Tourer, Downhiller...
Ist jetzt Allmountain=Tourer und Enduro=Freeride auf Chickenways?

Bin ich froh dass ich nur Fahrrad fahr


----------



## Levty (2. Juli 2007)

Du Allmountain
Ich Freeride
Wir beide: Radfahren

Alles klar?


----------



## rayc (2. Juli 2007)

Schade, paar tage zu spät gesehen 
Da ist mal was hier los und ich kriege es nicht mit.
Scheint Spass gemacht zu haben 

Wenn ich das Profil und die Bilder richtig interpretiere ging es zuerst zum Krehberg, Felsberg und über den Meli, Auerbacher Schloss zurück.

Hat jemand die Tour mit GPS aufgezeichnet? 
Würde mir gerne anschauen was ihr genau gefahren seid, evt. kenne ich was noch nicht.

Ray


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Juli 2007)

Hi,

das mit dem Allmountain orientierten Enduro finde ich auch so langsam witzig. Braucht man dazu ein Freeride Bike? 

Bei Downhill ist es einfach: Downhillbikes kann man nur Bergab fahren! Die schieben immer den Berg hoch oder fahren mit dem Lift...

Und Tourenbikes haben bestimmt immer 28"...

Spass beiseite. Bin auf jedenn Fall an so einer Runde mal (x mal) interessiert. 

Vieleicht wird es ja ein wenig früher bekanntgegeben. Wie sind denn die Konditions / Fahrtechnik Skills?

Muss ich Touren und Freeriden können???

Bin ein wenig im Rückstand würde mir das aber schon zutrauen...

Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (3. Juli 2007)

zena schrieb:


> Hi Chris,
> danke für die Blumen ...aber erklär uns mal bitte was ein Allmountain orientierter Freeride ist  ist das sowas wie wenn Frauen sagen "nein ich bin net fett ich bin vollschlank"
> ...jetzt mal ernsthaft in die Runde gefragt: was ist der Unterschied zwischen Allmountain und Enduro fahren, bzgl. der Fahrweise/Trails nicht der Bikeausstattung? Das verwirrt ganz schön...oder? Früher hieß es Racer, Tourer, Downhiller...
> Ist jetzt Allmountain=Tourer und Enduro=Freeride auf Chickenways?
> ...



Das sollte eigentl. nur ein sarkastischer Seitenhieb auf die nervende Frage "und was bist du" in den Bikemagazinen sein!! Mir ist es näml. auch schleierhaft was der Unterschied zwischen Allmountain, Enduro und Freeride sein soll....  letztendl. geht`s doch einfach nur um den Spass bergab!! 

@Levty: Magst du mir verraten wo der Spot von eurer Juli Tour ist?!? Bilder sehen näml. ziemlich fett aus....  

@rayc: Den ersten Teilabschnitt müsste eigentl. Carboni aufgezeichnet haben. Für den zweiten Abschnitt Kirchberg/Felsberg/Melibocus gibt`s leider keine Aufzeichnungen.... sollte dir aber alles bekannt sein!!

Ansonsten kurz durchklingeln und wir rocken die Runde nochmal 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (3. Juli 2007)

Kommendes Wochenende könnte ich mir bestimmt einen Tag für ne Tour frei nehmen !  

Mit so eine Gruppe wie hier würd ich gerne jeder Zeit wieder mitfahren, auch mal in der Pfalz.  

Und am 14´ten hätte ich warscheinlich 2 Mädels und nen Kerl, Orts*un*kundige, die ich gerne für ne Tour abgeben würde. da ich keine Zeit für die 3 habe.

PS: der Bewertungsbogen liegt schon bei der Post ! Daran denken hoffentlich alle die mitgefahren waren !!!


----------



## zena (5. Juli 2007)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Kommendes Wochenende könnte ich mir bestimmt einen Tag für ne Tour frei nehmen !
> 
> Mit so eine Gruppe wie hier würd ich gerne jeder Zeit wieder mitfahren, auch mal in der Pfalz.
> 
> Und am 14´ten hätte ich warscheinlich 2 Mädels und nen Kerl, Orts*un*kundige, die ich gerne für ne Tour abgeben würde. da ich keine Zeit für die 3 habe.



 ich mach aber nicht den Babysitter für deine unliebsamen Gäste für Mädels bin ich immer dankbar.
Am 14.7 mach ich 100% eine schöne Pfalztour. Wohin genau weiß ich noch nicht aber ich such was raus. Von der Strecke so 50km und 1400hm, sozusagen flowige Singletrails 
Die sich dafür interessieren bitte eine PN an mich schreiben

Tschüssi
Zena


----------



## Micro767 (6. Juli 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ich mach aber nicht den Babysitter für deine unliebsamen Gäste für Mädels bin ich immer dankbar.
> Am 14.7 mach ich 100% eine schöne Pfalztour. Wohin genau weiß ich noch nicht aber ich such was raus. Von der Strecke so 50km und 1400hm, sozusagen flowige Singletrails
> Die sich dafür interessieren bitte eine PN an mich schreiben
> 
> ...



  Unliebsam sind die 3 garantiert nicht ! Sind begeisterte MTB´ler und eben 2 Mädels   aber es wird wohl eh nichts werden. Andi hat sein Rad zerlegt und wartet noch auf neue Teile, das Rad von seiner Frau dürfte fertig sein nach der Generallüberholung und Gabel tausch. Kathrin bereitet sich gerade auf ihren X´ten AC vor und da würde ihr eine grosse Tour schon noch recht kommen aber ob sie ohne die zwei ..... 

Ich würd ja am liebesten mit den drei und natürlich auch wieder mit Dir fahren aber von alleine bereitet sich keine Feier vor   und was wir Sonntag machen ??? Hängt von der Feier ab  

Aber wie sieht es dieses Wochenende aus ? Ich muss den neuen Hinterreifen und die Bremsbeläge noch einfahren


----------

